# MPOAC June 24-27



## frumpy (10 Jun 2009)

Just wondering if anyone on here will be going to the MPOAC in Quebec on June 24-27?  I just found out today that I will be going, still awaiting more details (and still searching this site for info).


----------



## jakavoodou (10 Jun 2009)

YEah man Me too got the call this moorning Quebec City ! MPAC good look   :yellow:


----------



## frumpy (10 Jun 2009)

Yours is in Quebec City? Mines actually in Sainte-Adele, QC


----------



## jakavoodou (12 Jun 2009)

Sorry man, St Adele in Qc


----------

